

Google Nexus 4 vs. Samsung Galaxy S3: Spec showdown - error54
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/galaxy-s3-vs-nexus-4/

======
error54
What makes the Nexus 4 such an incredible phone is that it costs about half of
what an S3 costs with comparable specs. Plus, because it's a pure Android
phone you have the benefit of getting OS updates a lot sooner than phones
running a manufacturers version. Granted it doesn't have LTE but for the
price, I can do without it.

